# MUA licence  for New York state!!!



## mrs_pidji (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello  everyone,
I'm pretty new  to this forum  but  not  to playing  with makeup. I  want  to  start  something  of  a  freelance makeup artist  and see  how  that goes  for me. I  live  in  NY state  and  I'm not  sure about  rules  and regulations,  do  I need  to have  a  license  if  I  want  to  do  makeup  only? How  do I go about  it  and  can I apply  for a license  without  going  to any makeup schools? I  am  self  thought  and  I always  got so many compliments  from friends  and  family  on my  makeup  that  I  want  to  turn  it  into business  for myself.
If I  have to go  what schools  are  good  here in NY? There are so many  I  am not  sure  what  would be a  good  choice.
Any information  would be  helpful.
THANK YOU ALL
ALISA


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2009)

you need to check with your state's licensing department to see if you are required to have one in order to do makeup.  you can check on your state's government website.


----------

